# EuP disabled or enabled for OC?



## Lost Hatter (Feb 21, 2012)

Ive been looking around for some information about "EuP" (Energy using product).
Should i turn it off or leave it on For OverClocking? Or does it matter? 


Please chose one of the following answers below and respond with an A, B, or C. Thank you



A: Turn it off

B: Leave it on

C: Doesn't matter

Id really like to know exactly what it does. Is it like CnQ? Does it limit power to certain things? Or is it just some fancy shamncy mumbo jumbo to up the price?


----------



## DigitalUK (Feb 21, 2012)

as a rule you would usually disable any energy saving features when overclocking, the EuP setting i believe is for when the system is off/standby and usually limits power.

Answer = A


----------



## Lost Hatter (Feb 21, 2012)

well..if your not sure what it does ill wait for a bit more information. Thank you. i just dont wanna disable it and fry something. naaa mean?

Im not sure if its a power limiter or a power effiency function. or a MAX power function.


It may have something to do with your power supply i think. the Manual says "requires a EuP ready PSU" i dont think my PSU is EuP ready.


"OCZ600mxsp" 600 watt OCZ------http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341017&Tpk=ocz600mxsp
It doesn't say so.

i just don't know


----------



## Lost Hatter (Feb 21, 2012)

This is what the Manual says....


 EuP, stands for Energy Using Product, was a provision regulated by
European Union to define the power consumption for the completed system.
According to EuP, the total AC power of the completed system shall be
under 1.00W in off mode condition. To meet EuP standard, an EuP ready
motherboard and an EuP ready power supply are required. According to
Intel’s suggestion, the EuP ready power supply must meet the standard of
5v standby power efficiency is higher than 50% under 100 mA current
consumption.

So i guess i can just leave it on. if it only effects "Off" power consumption


----------



## DigitalUK (Feb 21, 2012)

as i said before it is a standard to limit the power used in off/standby disabling eup in bios will not fry/break anything the board will simply ignore the 1w off/stand by limit enforced by the eup standard. this shouldnt really effect any overclock as its only for off/standby but as a rule most people disable any power saving features when overclocking to avoid any voltage adjustments that are not wanted.


----------



## Lost Hatter (Feb 21, 2012)

Excellent TY. i just wasn't sure.


----------

